# Ringtones What's the best?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Without doubt the one I heard today and it was The Galop from Jacques Offenbach's Orpheus in the Underworld (cancan) and whose phone did this belong to but a lady in niqab


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Without doubt the one I heard today and it was The Galop from Jacques Offenbach's Orpheus in the Underworld (cancan) and whose phone did this belong to but a lady in niqab


Hearing a Jingle Bells ringtone on an Egyptian Muslim's phone in the middle of July is usually a little surreal.....


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Beatle said:


> Hearing a Jingle Bells ringtone on an Egyptian Muslim's phone in the middle of July is usually a little surreal.....


Were you on the same bus as me two weeks ago?!


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> Were you on the same bus as me two weeks ago?!


lol - I wish I was in Sharm instead of a cold, wet, miserable part of England! It's obviously fashionable to play that ringtone. I got so fed up of it on my friend's phone, I told him some story about how it was unlucky for English Christians if he played Christmas ringtones after twelfth night. I figured that if you have to take your decorations down after twelfth night, it could also apply to ringtones....


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Beatle said:


> lol - I wish I was in Sharm instead of a cold, wet, miserable part of England! It's obviously fashionable to play that ringtone. I got so fed up of it on my friend's phone, I told him some story about how it was unlucky for English Christians if he played Christmas ringtones after twelfth night. I figured that if you have to take your decorations down after twelfth night, it could also apply to ringtones....


LOL.

Just tell a muslim guy here the ringtone is in any way related to Christianity and I think they'll remove it. My ex wouldn't even buy his nephew an England football shirt coz of the St. George's cross and he thought that was related to Christianity.


----------

